# Your favorite supplier



## nebetmiw (Feb 26, 2013)

What is your favorite FO supplier? And Why?  Since we do not have a recent thread on this.  This is your chance to help me out a bit since my old supplier is no more.


----------



## Genny (Feb 26, 2013)

Aww..who was your old supplier?

My favorite fo supplier is Natures Garden, because they have descriptions of how their fo's behave in different mediums & because their shipping isn't a killer.  I wish their fo's were in glass, though.  Plus, I like that I can see the IFRA for each fo on their website before ordering.  I hate spending money on an fo only to find out that the usage rate is .3% LOL
Brambleberry would be my favorite fo supplier if they had the IFRAs easily available.


----------



## layserbrat (Feb 26, 2013)

I agree with Genny.  I love NG!  I also use Candlescience, their FOs seem to be a tad stronger in candles, and their body safe FOs are good in strong in CP.


----------



## Miz Jenny (Feb 26, 2013)

I use New Directions exclusively. Even if another supplier is having a sale, ND wins out because their shipping costs via FedEx are so great. Northern Ontario is a shipping cost nightmare.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 26, 2013)

For our neck of the woods, just due to shipping speeds: Elements Bath & Body, CandleScience, Aztec (which is candlemaking.com - the Knoxville supplier I was talking about), NG and AHRE. All five of those ship same day or next day and are 2 days or less transit time. They all have great quality FOs and you can find other B&B supplies at all of them except CandleScience. With CS and Aztec you have to be more careful about making sure the FO is skin safe because they are more focused on candle companies than skin care, but Aztec has done a great job in the last year making sure that almost all the new FOs they've introduced have been skin safe. AHRE has a lot that aren't skin safe but they do list it prominently. EBB and NG, most of them ARE safe, up to a certain point, but I like to make sure I always get FOs that are at LEAST skin safe in soap up to 3%. I always look at the IFRA if its available, otherwise I just shoot a quick email off for the scent I want the doc of 

I like the Crafter's Choice FOs thru WSP, however, their prices are going through the ROOF on most of their oils - many of them are now $35/lb to nearly $50/lb. BB's prices are going that way, plus combine their slower order processing time with the transit time to reach our neck of the woods, and I just don't find it worth it.


----------



## robertw98144 (Feb 26, 2013)

My two favorites are NG and BB, though I've used several others when I'm looking for specific fragrances.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 26, 2013)

I've only used WSP, and they've been good thus far.  I like having the shipping built into the price.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 26, 2013)

Hmm I buy in ounces not pounds. LOL do not make that much soap yet.  But I do not have to use more than 1/2 an ounce per pound due to strenght of FO.  Sometimes less than that even.  I did order from BB and they are not even close to the strenght I am use too.


----------



## 2lilboots (Feb 27, 2013)

I have ordered FOs from ED and NGC.  I like that ED puts their FOs in glass bottles. NGC uses plastic bottles. Plus I order from ED one day and get it the next.


----------



## Lolly58 (Feb 27, 2013)

Starrville Soap & Candle Supply - it carries almost everything I need and is about 80 miles from my house, which seems a long way to travel but I go every other month and stay the weekend with a friend,so it works out. If I have to send off I use BB, NG, or WSP


----------



## paillo (Feb 27, 2013)

NDA and Nature's Garden. I love NDA's packaging and love the descriptions and reviews on both.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 27, 2013)

2lilboots said:


> I have ordered FOs from ED and NGC.  I like that ED puts their FOs in glass bottles. NGC uses plastic bottles. Plus I order from ED one day and get it the next.



What is ED again?


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> What is ED again?



Essential Depot


----------



## lsg (Feb 27, 2013)

I like Nature's Garden, Wholesale Supplies Plus and Southern Garden Scents.


----------



## Marilyna (Feb 27, 2013)

I usually have had good results with Bitter Creek.  Almost all the FOs I've tried have worked well in CP and are strong.


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> I usually have had good results with Bitter Creek.  Almost all the FOs I've tried have worked well in CP and are strong.



I love bitter creek, too.  I like how they have all the IFRA info all right there.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 27, 2013)

I like Bitter Creek North. As atrocious as BCN's website is, BCS is even worse LOL BCN's Leather is my favorite leather FO


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

With the risk of sounding like more of a newb then I already do, what is IFRA?


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2013)

Badger said:


> With the risk of sounding like more of a newb then I already do, what is IFRA?



International Fragrance Association http://www.ifraorg.org/

Soapqueen has a little info on fragrance oils & what the IFRA & RIFM do.
http://www.soapqueen.com/bramble-berry-news/what-is-a-fragrance-oil-made-of-2/


----------



## Badger (Feb 27, 2013)

Thank you, I appreciate learning more about fragrances.  So much to learn!


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 27, 2013)

What is the reward points on NG?  i looked all over the site and found no information on this.  Even check some of the blog to no avail.


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> What is the reward points on NG?  i looked all over the site and found no information on this.  Even check some of the blog to no avail.



http://www.naturesgardencandles.com/candlemaking-soap-supplies/category/rewardpoints

It's one point for every dollar spent.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 27, 2013)

Basically, one point = one penny. So, if you order $79 worth of stuff, then you can get up to 79 cents off your next order. I should have nearly $2.00 off my next order LOL


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2013)

Yep, I think WSP has the same reward points 1 point for every dollar.  
Except with NGC's you can get reward points by writing product reviews on their site & I'm pretty sure that NGC's points don't expire.  WSP's expire after a year.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 27, 2013)

Oh I think I get it.  I could not find what they were put too.  So does it come of the next order or can you stash for a later order?


----------



## Genny (Feb 27, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> Oh I think I get it.  I could not find what they were put too.  So does it come of the next order or can you stash for a later order?



You can choose which order you apply it to.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 27, 2013)

Well, after some thought I am negating any companies that ship FO in plastic bottles.  Reason I keep my scent up to two years.  So ND and NGC are out.  I read reviews on a few more on the Scent Review board.  So am still looking at WSP and The Scent Works.  I know both are higher priced but reviews are also on better and stronger scent like I am used too. 

 I am a big one on quality for price.  If I have to use more at lower price I am not saving that much.  I deal with this issue alot in my other business of pet grooming.  Better spend the price to get the better quality that way you are not left hanging on bad equipment.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 27, 2013)

Wow, it does look like WSP is crazy high $$ for larger amounts of FO (>4oz).  Looks like TSW is similar.  

As far as strength is concerned, I am curious if some sites have stronger scent concentrations vs. others?  I can't tell if WSP is really that strong or not, as I haven't used any other suppliers.  I have noticed the first few I've used do fade during cure.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 27, 2013)

Gads this is time consuming.  Seems most companies have moved to the high grade plastic bottles.  TSW is using them also.  Save on Scents does too unless you buy there exstrem scent which is the strongest.  Then they ship in glass.  Guess I should save my glass bottles that I have now. LOL  I have some 4oz I just bought from BB so I will hold onto those for sure.  My other are 1 oz.  I still have some left of my fav Herb & mint.  I use very little of that for a pound of soap, 1/8 to 1/4 of an ounce.

I have been using that one for a price point.  What a differance between companies.


----------



## VanessaP (Feb 27, 2013)

The plastic bottles make your shipping cheaper. Buy a case of glass bottles from SKS to transfer to if you wish. If I get to the point that I need to get a commercial space to do my production in, then I will transfer to glass. But right now, I don't have room for even more bottles than I already do LOL

Personally, EVERY company is going to have stickers and faders. Its trial and error. Even what fades in one person's formula may not in another. I don't like getting screwed, so I avoid the $30 to $50 a pound fragrances. Every scent that I have used from NG has stuck and been awesome.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 27, 2013)

I actually really love WSP (I know... I know) and got some really great FO's from Daystar recently, my first time using them.


----------



## ruby61 (Feb 28, 2013)

I love sweet cakes and scent works.  I actually have never tried ng and nd but i think i will.


----------



## paillo (Feb 28, 2013)

I love Daystar too. As for shipping in plastic bottles, I have no problem with this, as yes, it lowers the shipping costs. I have many, many leftover glass and aluminum containers from oils I've used up, and it's easy to just transfer from plastic to glass and then label.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 28, 2013)

Right now my kitchen smells like a french whore house. :shock: I have 5 bottles out that I have cotton balls in front of to see If I like thier scent after a bit.  Way too much floral here.  I only like certain florals and these are mixes like Mayan Gold and Red Egyptian and such.  I am more of a spice person.  Though there are some florals I love like my fressia rose and hyacinth gardenia.  My dog even likes that scent.  

I grew up in South Fl so gardenia is a favorite.  But here is is honeysuckle and night blooming jasmine that grows wild on property.  But I am still more into scents of spice like allspice, sandalwood ect.  

Thoughts are now to buy from BB in 4 oz to get bottles and add some of my Eo I have to them to make a bit stronger.  Then I can order other companies with there plastic and move them over to glass.  I have alot of soap to make since I have to use the lard me made from butchering a pig here.  Freezer full of meat, I had to buy a bigger freezer to fit all the meat since we had half a cow too.

I am thinking of doing alot of soap and passing it out for testing.  Since this butchering will be a yearly event here with BIL coming down to live.  Then I will be able to sell it at local farmers market.  

So having a good source for FO is important to say the least.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 28, 2013)

VanessaP said:


> The plastic bottles make your shipping cheaper. Buy a case of glass bottles from SKS to transfer to if you wish. If I get to the point that I need to get a commercial space to do my production in, then I will transfer to glass. But right now, I don't have room for even more bottles than I already do LOL
> 
> Personally, EVERY company is going to have stickers and faders. Its trial and error. Even what fades in one person's formula may not in another. I don't like getting screwed, so I avoid the $30 to $50 a pound fragrances. Every scent that I have used from NG has stuck and been awesome.



Ok Vanessa you got me stumped here. Who is SKS?
I find the Soap scent review board a big help when buying scents.  They have many listed and it all reviews for users so you know what works and what does not.  Really helps cut cost that way since I can pick none faders based on those reviews.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 28, 2013)

I just wish more of these sites would let users post reviews.  Some have none, some like WSP I can't figure out HOW to post a review (plus the ones there are >1 year old).  NG has reviews, but not very many.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 28, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> I just wish more of these sites would let users post reviews.  Some have none, some like WSP I can't figure out HOW to post a review (plus the ones there are >1 year old).  NG has reviews, but not very many.



You have to be a member to do it.  
Here is the best all around review board. 
http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php

It covers all the companies.  I perfer to see reviews a few week after soap is made due to scent fading.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 28, 2013)

Sunny said:


> I actually really love WSP (I know... I know) and got some really great FO's from Daystar recently, my first time using them.



So far WSP is not higher in price when I calculate in shipping from other companies.  They come out cheaper most time on final total.  Are they in glass bottles?  I am looking on site but have not found anything on that yet.  Just pictures of glass bottles with FO page.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 28, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> So far WSP is not higher in price when I calculate in shipping from other companies.  They come out cheaper most time on final total.  Are they in glass bottles?  I am looking on site but have not found anything on that yet.  Just pictures of glass bottles with FO page.



Yes, they are amber glass bottles.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 28, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> You have to be a member to do it.
> Here is the best all around review board.
> http://soapscentreview.obisoap.ca/index.php
> 
> It covers all the companies.  I perfer to see reviews a few week after soap is made due to scent fading.



You mean their message boards?  I just signed up, but I still don't see where I review things.  

Yeah the scent review board is great, still a bit less traveled than I would expect, considering how many folks are on these boards.


----------



## Sunny (Feb 28, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> So far WSP is not higher in price when I calculate in shipping from other companies.  They come out cheaper most time on final total.  Are they in glass bottles?  I am looking on site but have not found anything on that yet.  Just pictures of glass bottles with FO page.



They are amber glass bottles... I am consistently happy with the quality of the FO's I buy there, that's why I keep going back. The prices can vary quite a bit between FO's, but this is just a hobby for me so I don't mind spending a little extra on some from time to time, but try to stick in the $4-6 range for the 2 oz bottles. Sometimes a $8 or 9 will sneak in


----------



## Genny (Feb 28, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> I just wish more of these sites would let users post reviews.  Some have none, some like WSP I can't figure out HOW to post a review (plus the ones there are >1 year old).  NG has reviews, but not very many.



You have to be logged in to WSP & NG's website to post reviews.

Also, keep in mind that the reviews have to be approved & a specific supplier tends to not allow and remove negative reviews.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 28, 2013)

Genny said:


> You have to be logged in to WSP & NG's website to post reviews.
> 
> Also, keep in mind that the reviews have to be approved & a specific supplier tends to not allow and remove negative reviews.



Yeah so I've heard (and I am logged in....clearly I must be a moron as I still can't find how to post the reviews).  There just seems to be something wrong with each supplier out there darn it!!


----------



## melstan775 (Feb 28, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> Yeah so I've heard (and I am logged in....clearly I must be a moron as I still can't find how to post the reviews).  There just seems to be something wrong with each supplier out there darn it!!



In WSP reviews is your account, but I see a "Coming Soon" notice in that portion of my account settings.


----------



## Genny (Feb 28, 2013)

melstan775 said:


> In WSP reviews is your account, but I see a "Coming Soon" notice in that portion of my account settings.



I just checked and see the "Coming Soon" also. It looks like they've changed it since I last gave a review.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 28, 2013)

Reviews on WSP are down below description of product.  There is a link there to add one.  Just scroll down the page of product.


----------



## Genny (Feb 28, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> Reviews on WSP are down below description of product.  There is a link there to add one.  Just scroll down the page of product.



I can't find the link to actually post a review the products though.  It used to be where you could just click on it & post a review, but now it's not like that.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 28, 2013)

Paintguru said:


> You mean their message boards?  I just signed up, but I still don't see where I review things.
> 
> Yeah the scent review board is great, still a bit less traveled than I would expect, considering how many folks are on these boards.



Chris you might remember that most scent stay the same over years.  So old posts are still correct.  I think many sorta of have forgotten about the forum that are older have know what scents they use.  Posting reviews keep you on the forum.  If you do not review ay least one oil or scent within a certain time frame you will be taking off the forum.  I know it seems harsh to some but why should others benifit with out helping too.  After all it is all free.

I try to do at least one review a year.  Will probably up that now that I will be more active soap making.


----------



## nebetmiw (Feb 28, 2013)

Genny said:


> I can't find the link to actually post a review the products though.  It used to be where you could just click on it & post a review, but now it's not like that.



Well, I thought it was there.  My bad.  Guess it was another site.  Has anyone check them out on FB and asked there?


----------



## judymoody (Feb 28, 2013)

In my experience, you cannot generalize about FOs.  No supplier has consistently good FOs across the board.  Lye is unforgiving, at times, and can morph or fade the most delightful fragrances OOB.

Some low cost suppliers (AHRE, Peak Candle) have great scents just as higher priced suppliers like BB, TSW, and WSP.

If you limit yourself to suppliers that ship in bottles, you will have increasingly few options.  As has been mentioned previously, you can transfer them to amber glass.  Speaking of, although I find most of WSP's stuff priced too high, purchasing glass bottles from them is actually pretty cost effective because of the "free shipping." At least it used to be; I haven't checked prices recently.

I have moved over to EOs primarily and can get a good array of fragrances to blend at prices between $20-30 per pound.  Lavender and patchouli are more, of course, but I don't use them straight, so they are not too expensive.  That said, I hear mint has gone up a lot recently.  I buy EO from a variety of suppliers: NDA, Camden Grey, Liberty Natural, 1 Raw Plant, Adobe Soapworks, and the Perfumery.  FOs: I like AHRE, Candle Science, Peak, TSW and Southern Soapers (currently being reborn under the name Soapalooza).  I don't order enough from BB to justify the shipping.


----------



## Paintguru (Feb 28, 2013)

Genny said:


> I can't find the link to actually post a review the products though.  It used to be where you could just click on it & post a review, but now it's not like that.



Good, glad to know I'm not being crazy .


----------



## bonnyny (Mar 1, 2013)

My favorite fo's are from Brambleberry and Majestic Mountain Sage.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 1, 2013)

judymoody said:


> In my experience, you cannot generalize about FOs.  No supplier has consistently good FOs across the board.  Lye is unforgiving, at times, and can morph or fade the most delightful fragrances OOB.
> 
> Some low cost suppliers (AHRE, Peak Candle) have great scents just as higher priced suppliers like BB, TSW, and WSP.
> 
> ...



Judy my old ones were SS I love them and I am hoping Kelly brings back the whole line.  Then again I need smaller amounts than what I remember she is selling now too.

One other thing I have been finding Palm will effect FO so that smell will be either one way or the other or morphed.  I came across a thread about this on my other forum.  Some did experiments and found AO worked better than those that had Palm in it for FO.  I can not link this thread because it is from another forum.  But I just bought some Palm and I might try to see if it happens.


----------



## Cherry Bomb (Mar 1, 2013)

I found a supplier 50 miles from my house!!!!! Can't wait to check them out. They are located in Smyrna Georgia! http://www.soapgoods.com/


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 1, 2013)

Ouch they are expensive.  1/2 oz of mayan gold is almost $4 AT soapgoods


----------



## VanessaP (Mar 1, 2013)

Soap Goods is notoriously overpriced on MANY items, not even including shipping fees. Their FO prices are outrageous, even worse than TSW and WSP LOL $52 for a pound of Bay Rum FO. Not even 3.5 ounces of Dragon's Blood is nearly $24. 12 pounds of cocoa butter is $100. I paid just under $55 shipped for 8.8lb of cocoa butter wafers from jedwards. Maybe their prices are lower in the store.


----------



## nebetmiw (Mar 1, 2013)

It is amazing how many FO suppliers do NOT list important information on the oils they are selling.  The least I have found is name what scents a blends is made of and flashpoint.  Shame on these suppliers. :evil:


----------



## Genny (Mar 2, 2013)

nebetmiw said:


> It is amazing how many FO suppliers do NOT list important information on the oils they are selling.  The least I have found is name what scents a blends is made of and flashpoint.  Shame on these suppliers. :evil:



Some suppliers only state the name of the fo is & that's it.  Those are not suppliers that I buy fo from.
If they don't have usage rates and access to the IFRA for each fo, then I don't buy from them.


----------

